# comment installer w10 iso via bootcamp ?



## 69sirius (1 Août 2018)

Bonjour j'ai lu beaucoup de choses sur les soucis W10 sur OS
je suis prochainement en formation et j'ai besoin d'une partition Windows 10 télécharger sur le site Microsoft lis en 64 bits
 quand je veux l'installer sur macOS il me dit que ma clé n' est pas assez grande (formaté en MS-DOS ou en EXFAT )i elle fait 32 GB
je ne comprends pas merci de votre aide precieuse


----------



## Locke (1 Août 2018)

C'est bien, mais sur quel modèle de Mac ? Que dis /A propos de ce mac ?

Le dernier fichier .iso officiel de Windows 10 porte le nom exact de *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* pèse 4,72 Go et il faut télécharger la version en 64 bits.



69sirius a dit:


> quand je veux l'installer sur macOS il me dit que ma clé n' est pas assez grande (formaté en MS-DOS ou en EXFAT )i elle fait 32 GB


Installer quoi dans ta clé USB ?

Assistant Boot Camp propose de télécharger _(ou pas selon le modèle de Mac)_ dans une clé USB formatée en FAT32 les pilotes/drivers qui serviront une fois l'installation de Windows terminée et la somme des fichiers ne font que 1,35 Go ou légèrement supérieur.


----------



## 69sirius (2 Août 2018)

Voici mes infos : je ne suis pas tres fort en info, c est boot camp qui me dit que ma cle USB  est trop petite , perso voici ce que je vois


----------



## 69sirius (2 Août 2018)

dans tous les cas merci pour ta réponse locke


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2018)

Ton iMac de 2013 te permet en effet d'utiliser un fichier .iso qui est bien le bon. Il te reste 270 Go de libre, tu pourrais très bien attribuer entre 75 et 100 Go pour la partition Windows.

Dans ton cas et au vu des copies écran, je cocherais ces 2 cases...




...et cette interface change très souvent en fonction de l'année d'un Mac _(matériel interne)_.

Ta clé USB étant dans le bon format, dans un premier temps Assistant Boot Camp téléchargera les pilotes/drivers dans cette clé USB, dans un deuxième temps lancera l'interface d'installation de Windows. Il te faudra choisir la taille de la partition pour Windows, il y aura un début d'installation et un arrêt. Dans la fenêtre d'installation, il faudra formater la partition temporaire qui est en FAT32 en NTFS. Attention, l'option Formater est écrit en tout petit, il faudra bien sélectionner la partition qui aura pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules et pas une autre, ensuite l'installation se poursuivra jusqu'à la fin.


----------



## 69sirius (3 Août 2018)

ok je vais essayer mais puis je instllaller une partion sur monDD exrterne raccordé en USB 3(1 To) pour plus de facilité ?


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2018)

69sirius a dit:


> ok je vais essayer mais puis je instllaller une partion sur monDD exrterne raccordé en USB 3(1 To) pour plus de facilité ?


Assistant Boot Camp refusera catégoriquement de faire la moindre installation dans un disque dur externe !


----------



## 69sirius (3 Août 2018)

OK merci beaucoup je viens de passer 2 h 45 sur le net et avec un gars de LDLC : installation virtualbox et cela marche tout seule : du bonheur merci dans tout les cas a toi!!!


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2018)

69sirius a dit:


> OK merci beaucoup je viens de passer 2 h 45 sur le net et avec un gars de LDLC : installation virtualbox et cela marche tout seule : du bonheur merci dans tout les cas a toi!!!


Oui, la virtualisation est une autre possibilité, mais ça ne restera qu'une émulation, surtout au niveau processeur et de la puce ou carte graphique qui ne seront jamais exploitées. Avec ce type de logiciel on ne peut pas non plus utiliser toute la mémoire, ce sera au maximum la moitié de celle du Mac et tu peux oublier aussi les jeux.


----------



## Hitachi (5 Août 2018)

salut Locke je suis Hitachi et j'ai besoin d'une aide pour ma MacBook pro mi 2010 qui viens de passer sont compte administrateur en compte assistant en essayant de changer le nom administrateur aide moi pour créer un autre compte administrateur car je ne plus accès aux préférence pour régler même l'heure


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2018)

Hitachi a dit:


> salut Locke je suis Hitachi et j'ai besoin d'une aide pour ma MacBook pro mi 2010 qui viens de passer sont compte administrateur en compte assistant en essayant de changer le nom administrateur aide moi pour créer un autre compte administrateur car je ne plus accès aux préférence pour régler même l'heure


Aucun rapport avec Windows, de plus tu as déjà commencé à répondre ici #667, inutile de demander partout pour la même chose, ça n'ira pas plus vite.


----------

